# Problème entre moniteur et macbook sur windows



## DayosS (13 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Il y a quelques temps, j'ai acheté un moniteur externe Samsung "S27D850T" afin de pouvoir le connecter à mon Macbook Pro 13 pouce version 2017 (sans Touch Bar). J'utilise le Macbook Pro pour mes études, pour mon travail ainsi que pour certains jeux, c'est pourquoi j'utilise aussi Windows 10 avec Boot Camp.
Pour information, mon moniteur est connecté avec un câble type-c vers DisplayPort.

Le problème, c'est que bizarrement, depuis que j'ai mon moniteur, lorsque je lance un jeu (notamment un FPS) sur Windows 10, j'ai ma souris qui n'est absolument pas fluide et c'est vraiment inconfortable, c'est comme si ma souris avait un lag. Pourtant, sur l'écran du Macbook Pro, je n'ai absolument aucun problème, tout est bien fluide, le problème n'est présent donc uniquement qu'avec le moniteur et uniquement sur windows 10 (car sur Mac OS, tout est très fluide même sur le moniteur externe). De plus, il ne s'agit que dans les jeux, car sur le bureau, tout parait très bien.

Je pense donc qu'il s'agit d'un problème du driver de la carte graphique sur windows 10, qu'en pensez vous ? Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ?


----------

